
/usr/bin/time: not the command you think you know - atroche
https://medium.com/@atroche/usr-bin-time-not-the-command-you-think-you-know-34ac03e55cc3
======
erlehmann_
TL;DR: An internet executes “man time” in Bash 3.2 on an old BSD machine (that
version of Bash is over 10 years old), wants to use the BSD-specific -l
option, but finds out that “time” is also a shell builtin.

~~~
atroche
Mac OS uses bash 3.2 :)

